# 211 Are the Problems Gone?



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

I notice that there is not much activity on this forum. Is everyone satisfied with the 211? I am now on my 4th. It is more stable but still get the ocassional black screen of death and problems with OTA.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

No, its just that every ones finger got tired


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

They haven't had a software update since I got mine. THe receiver still sucks. So there is nothing new to talk about until a software update that will screw something else up.


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

alfbinet said:


> I notice that there is not much activity on this forum. Is everyone satisfied with the 211? I am now on my 4th. It is more stable but still get the ocassional black screen of death and problems with OTA.


I still DO NOT get any picture through hdmi. Only problem is that when I call dish, they tell me I'll have to hook up another component via hdmi to verify if its the tv or the receiver. After all these complaints, shouldn't they know by now which component is at fault?? Plus, its not like I can find a cheap component that outputs hdmi . . .

Phil


----------



## grainger1 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've had mine for about two months now and so far it's been more stable than any of the three 811's I went through in less than a year. I've only had to reset three or four times, each time for the black screen and occassionally I get that freeze/pixilization on the HD channels which is as annoying as hell. Mine was a simple swap out, 811 for a 211 and a dish 1000 but now I can't get a lock on Fox anymore so I have to watch NASCAR in SD .


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

grainger1 said:


> I have to watch NASCAR in SD .


That would tear it for me. I Thank the OTA gods for 4bay bowtys and my built in NTSC tuner.

Bear!


----------



## grainger1 (Mar 9, 2006)

bear paws said:


> That would tear it for me. I Thank the OTA gods for 4bay bowtys and my built in NTSC tuner.
> 
> Bear!


It came in great with the CM 2 bay that I'm using and the 811, it's when I switched to the 211 is when it would not hold the signal anymore.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

grainger1

you are not ther only one that seems to be having a FOX OTA problem with 211/622. I think I have seen posts similer to yours esp. on the 622 site.

You don't have a Built in Tuner? If yes , for the time being till it gets sorted out run a splitter off the ant to the TV.


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

alfbinet said:


> I notice that there is not much activity on this forum. Is everyone satisfied with the 211? I am now on my 4th. It is more stable but still get the ocassional black screen of death and problems with OTA.


I'm not satisfied at all. I have two and they have both been problematic from day 1. I'm frustrated as hell seeing as how there STILL is no release date for the software patch. My 211 problems are as follows - video freezes and audio keeps going; loss of digital audio; intermittent loss of digital audio; black screen of death; OTA digital channel abc has faint thin white lines in image and loss of picture quality; A/V out of sync (annoying!!). Most of these issues seem to be exclusive to HD and OTA local digital. I've been w/ E* 4 years through thick and thin and this is not the first time I've had receiver issues. My HD6000 came to need the spendy 8VSB and 8PSK modules to get Discovery HD and OTA locals (I made dishnet cough them up for free). I upgraded to the 811 which had digital audio problems and went through two of those. New HD channels became available but could only be decoded with either a 211 or 622, making the 811 obsolete for future programming (thanks, guys). WE all know about the BS with the 211 and 622! I can no longer enjoy watching HD because of these very frustrating problems. Will E* ever get it right? They need to fix it and NOW!! Hard/soft resets are no fix. R/Aing the receivers is no complete fix. These receivers should have never been released without further testing! And E* expects us to keep paying our higher than average bills. Screw that! I don't doubt E* is losing valuable customers over this. It's been going on since Feb. 2006. E* get it right already!!


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

they gave me a 411 instead of a 211 when i gots mine wonder if a 211 would be better hmm


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

The 211 is newer technology, but as bad as the 411.


----------

